# Stuff and Things > COVID & VACCINES >  From Dr. Steve and Penn Patriots on on the Lawsuit In Penn.

## Quark

Patriots RISE UP Against MANDATES with a LAWSUIT!!!

----------

phoenyx (10-20-2021)

----------

